# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Speed Cat 1 [Πανορμίτης - Panormitis, Tallink Express I, Sleipner]

## NAXOS

Στα θεματα προς συζητηση στο ΣΑΣ της Δευτερας 25/2,υπαρχει αιτημα για δρομολογηση του Ε?Γ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ στη γραμμη ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ,απο 14 Απριλιου. 
Γνωριζει καποιος κατι για το πλοιο? Τι ειδους ειναι, ποιας εταιρειας κτλ?

----------


## Leo

Κεραυνός εν αιθρία? Δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αλλά μου μυρίζει ταχύπλοο αφού είναι μόνο ε/γ και παέι Τήνο Μύκονο (μόνο). Αυτό το όνομα μάλλον κάτι απο Δωδεκάνησα μου θυμίζει.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Στα θεματα προς συζητηση στο ΣΑΣ της Δευτερας 25/2,υπαρχει αιτημα για δρομολογηση του Ε?Γ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ στη γραμμη ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟΥ,απο 14 Απριλιου. 
> Γνωριζει καποιος κατι για το πλοιο? Τι ειδους ειναι, ποιας εταιρειας κτλ?


Αν ειναι το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΟΥ ειναι ταχυπλοο, αν ειναι σκετο ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ,δεν εχω ακουσει κατι

----------


## Nautikos II

Το διαβασα και σε αλλο Site τωρα και το αναφαιρει σκετο ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ εκει, τωρα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το κανονικο ονομα του πλοιου, ειναι ταχυπλοο, που ηταν της ΑΝΕΣ Αν καποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω, να μας πει, και αν υπαρχει και καμια φωτωγραφια, ειναι ευπροσδεκτη

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο στο οποιο αναφερομαστε λεγεται *Πανορμιτης* και οντως ανηκε στην _Ανωνυμη Ναυτιλιακη Εταιρεια Συμης_ (_ΑΝΕΣ_). Ειναι πλοιο τυπου catamaran και προσφατα εφτασε σε ενα καρναγιο στο Περαμα. Για να εχουμε καλυτερη εικονα για το τι μιλαμε, οριστε μια σχετικη φωτο.

 
*Ε/Γ Πανορμιτης*

----------


## Leo

Να υποθέσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πιθανόν αυτό που αναφέρεται εδώ ή εδώ ? Για την γραμμή που αναφέρεται ότι έχει ζητήσει έιναι πολυ πιθανόν να έχει αγοράσει τον Πανορμίτη (αυτόν που περιγράφει παραπάνω ο Ναυτικός).

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Mhpos kserei kaneis to catamaran Panormitis ti dromologia tha kanei twra?
Htan mesa sta antalagmata gia thn agora tou Nektarios apo thn Anes.

ship-panormitis.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μου είπαν πώς πριν κανα μήνα το πήραν ρυμουλκούμενο απο Ρόδο με προορισμό την Χαλκίδα

----------


## nautikos

Οχι βεβαια. Μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες τουλαχιστον βρισκοταν σε καρναγιο του Περαματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται δεμένο στα Λεμονάδικα, με ομολογουμένως αρκετά ...ατημέλητη εμφάνιση. 
Η πιο κάτω σημερινή φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη από την πιό καλή πλευρά του. 
Μπορείτε να ...φανταστείτε πως είναι από την άλλη πλευρά.

PANORMITIS.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο (τέως ???) *Πανορμίτης* εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στα Λεμονάδικα, και από τα πλαινά του έχουν σβήσει τελείως τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΣ.

PANORMITIS_2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Λέτε να άλλαξε χέρια? Κυκλοφόρησε μια φήμη για κάποιο ταχύπλοοο κάποια στιγμή.. :Confused: 
Τι πρόσεξα!! η κεραία του κάτω ραντάρ.. έχει μήκος σχεδόν όσο και η γέφυρα!!!   :Surprised:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εγω εχω ακουσει οτι θα δρομολογιθει απο Ραφηνα ...

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ έτσι άκουσα αλλά ήθελα επιβεβαίωση Παναγιώτη :Very Happy: . Εκεί με to Sea Jet 2 θα παλεύουνε την Τηνομυκονία! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Μπορουμε να μαθουμε τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα για να κανουμε συγκριση με το sea jet?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Δες στο γνωστο Σουηδικο site και συγκρινε 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sleipner_1989.htm

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστω ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ αν παει Τηνομυκονια το βλεπω μαλλον να προσαρμοζεται σε αλλες ωρες απο το seajet 2 παρα να το κοντραρει (εκτος αν κανει κατι στα ναυλα)

----------


## scoufgian

και μια απιθανη ,σημερινη φωτογραφια, του πανορμιτη!!!!!!προσωπικα αυτο που θελω να σχολιασω ,ειναι οι καθρεφτες αριστερα και δεξια,που εχει !!!!!!!!θα τους πεσει ο ποπος να κανουν δυο βηματα για να δουν πως θα δεσουν στη προβλητα?και δευτερον απο που τους πηραν ?απο τριαξονικο φορτηγο?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## apollo_express

Θα τους έχει για να βλέπει ποιος το προσπερνάει!!! :Smile:  :Smile: :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Τοποθέτησαν νέο Radar μάλλον S-Band αφού η κεραία είναι μεγάλη όσο η Γέφυρα!

----------


## simi

> και μια απιθανη ,σημερινη φωτογραφια, του πανορμιτη!!!!!!προσωπικα αυτο που θελω να σχολιασω ,ειναι οι καθρεφτες αριστερα και δεξια,που εχει !!!!!!!!θα τους πεσει ο ποπος να κανουν δυο βηματα για να δουν πως θα δεσουν στη προβλητα?και δευτερον απο που τους πηραν ?απο τριαξονικο φορτηγο?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


τις καμερες δεν τις ειδες που εχει? δεξια αριστερα για να βλεπουν.:mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Βγάζει και φλάς στις στροφές??? Απο ταχύτητα πώς πάει το σκάφος???

----------


## Rocinante

> Δες στο γνωστο Σουηδικο site και συγκρινε 
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/sleipner_1989.htm


ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ εδω

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε και λέμε 2008-1989 έχουμε 19 χρονάκια. Τα 35 μιλάκια να είναι 32? Στο κατευθείαν Τήνο να κάνει 1ω 45λ στην καλύτερη... Δεν είναι άσχημα αν πιάνει τα 35 λίγο χλωμό όμως για τα χρόνια του ... Θα δούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και το νέο όνομα αυτού *SPEED CAT 1* (πρωτότυποοοοο !!!  :Sad: ).

Μετά λοιπόν τις ...ιπτάμενες μας προέκυψαν και ταχείες ...γάτες. :mrgreen:

(Αν αντιληφθώ συμπεθέρα μου ότι μετά από το Speed Cat *1*, θα ακολουθήσουν και ...2, 3, 4, 5, κλπ. θα πεθάααααανω !!!) :mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Καλοοοοοοοοοο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ... όταν το δούμε και σε φωτογραφία θα του αλλάξουμε και όνομα στο thread. Ευχαριστούμε για το νέο!

----------


## simi

an eidate kala to exei san epibatiko kai oxi san taxyploo stin sas diladi mono plirwma kai perisoteres wres kai mexri 25 milia kai kala?????????????

----------


## karystos

Επειδή το πρώτο του όνομα φέρνει ασυναίσθητα κακές αναμνήσεις θα ήθελα να ξέρω με τι κριτίρια ασφάλειας (ενεργητικής και παθητικής) δίνονται οι άδειες σε αυτά τα πλοία.

----------


## JASON12345

> an eidate kala to exei san epi gatiko kai oxi san taxyploo stin sas diladi mono plirwma kai perisoteres wres kai mexri 25 milia kai kala?????????????



Οπως το είπες επιγατικό.Του ταιριάζει απολυτα. :Smile:

----------


## simi

toy megalosan ligo tin prymni toy apo mia foto poy eida kai den yparxei o piso katapeltis kai oyte oi mpares profilakseis ton eksatmiseon

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μήν παραπονιέτε ο φίλος Λέο ας βάλουμε μία φώτο του με τα όμορφα νέα χρώματα

SPEED CAT 1.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Αυτό το catamaran τι απέγεινε τελικά???

----------


## dimitris

φιλε mike_rodos μεχρι το Σαββατο που εκανα βολτα στο λιμανι εκει ηταν...

----------


## tsali

ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ, 
ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ  ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ 14 ΩΡΕΣ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΟΡΒΗΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ 7 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΣΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1820 ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ 32 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1920 34 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 2250 ΠΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ 37 ΜΙΛΙΑ.ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΣΑΣ!!! :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Τελικά ξέρει κανείς αν θα δραστηριοποιηθεί κάπου από τη νέα σεζόν; Κρίμα είναι να κάθεται μόνο και μόνο εξαιτίας της δυσκαμψίας του κρατικού μηχανισμού. Ιδιαίτερα τη στιγμή που κυκλοφορούν κάτι άλλα .......

----------


## tsali

ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΣΤΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ..... :Cool: .ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΙΤΕ?

----------


## Leo

Αν είναι δικές σου, φυσικά και μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μερικές.

----------


## tsali

ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ...,ΚΑΙ ΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ.

----------


## Leo

Μπες *εδώ* και διάβασε. Αν εχεις δυσκολίες γράψε μου Προσωπικό Μήνυμα

----------


## tsali

ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ.ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΩΝ?ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ,ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΑΠΑΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 1.000.000 ΕΥΡΩ.

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ.ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΩΝ?ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ,ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΛΑΒΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΑΠΑΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 1.000.000 ΕΥΡΩ.


Κατεβασε αυτο το προγραμμα.Δέν υποστηρίζει όμως vista
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

Εγκατέστησε το Picture Resizer και με ένα δεξί click πάνω στην εικόνα επιλέγεις την ανάλυση που θές..

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Μακάρι να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια. Και για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα φίλε Tsali, ποιός είναι εκείνος ο - κατά τη γνώμη σου - καλύτερος καπετάνιος στην Ελλάδα;




> ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΣΤΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ......ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΙΤΕ?

----------


## tsali

ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ  ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!! :Cool: .ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ,ΤΟ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ  ΜΑΡΤΗ 'Η ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ.ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έχεις δίκιο. Κάτι έχω κι εγώ υπόψη μου από μέχρι τώρα συζητήσεις και επαφές με κάποιον, που όντως είναι όχι μόνο εξαίρετος πλοίαρχος αλλά και εξαίρετος άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω αν λέμε για τον ίδιο. Θα περάσει ο καιρός και θα δούμε. Ας μη τον εκθέσουμε προς το παρόν.



> ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ!!!.ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ,ΤΟ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΡΤΗ 'Η ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ.ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ

----------


## tsali

ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΒΑΨΙΜΩ?ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα όπου κόκκινο να ήταν βαμμένο μπλε, αλλά κι έτσι μια χαρά είναι. Και συμφωνώ ότι εσωτερικά το έχουν περιποιηθεί πολύ και είναι πολύ όμορφο. Μακάρι να μπορέσει να δουλέψει και να αποσβέσει.

----------


## captain 83

Η γραμμή των Σποράδων πάσχει από συμβατικά και όχι από ταχύπλοα. Μια καλή λύση θα ήταν να έκανε το παλιό δρομολόγιο του fLYING CAT 3 από Θεσσαλονίκη για Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## tsali

Η γραμμη πασχει απο την στιγμη που το 6 θελει αλλη μηχανη για να ξεκινησει και οταν τα αλλα ταχυπλοα πανε 25 μιλια,επισης δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε οτι τα δελφινια σε λιγα χρονια κοβονται.και εχω ακουσει και μια φημη που λεει οτι ο αγαπητος βγαινει απο την hellenic παιρνωντας ολα τα ταχυπλοα και λογικο μου ακουγεται.για τα συμβατικα συμφωνω αλλα οι νησιωτες τα καταφερανε ετσι γιατι αν θυμαστε δεν στηριξανε το παναγια σκιαθου(νυν αγ.νεκταριος αιγινας).που μια χαρα ηταν για την γραμμη

----------


## captain 83

Με τις τιμές του πετρελαίου δε νομίζω πως θα το ανοίγουν πολύ περισσότερο από τα Flying cats.Μπορεί το 6 να θέλει άλλη μηχανή, αλλά τα φορτηγά και τα λεωφορεία είναι αυτά που μένουν εκτόις για πολλές μέρες στα νησιά, ενώ οι επιβάτες την παλεύουν.Στην περίπτωση που δρομολογηθεί πάντως ή που η Hellenic θα αυξήσει τα δρομολόγια των ιπτάμεων (θυμηθείτε το παράδειγμα με την ΒΟΣΠΟ) ή που θα αποσύρει τα ταχύπολά της από την γραμμή. Όσο για το Παναγία Σκιάθου ήταν πολλά αυτά που το οδήγησαν στην καταστροφή.

----------


## tsali

το speed cat 1 στα 32 μιλια καιει 700 λιτρα την ωρα πολυ λογικη ποσοτητα και εγω την θεωρω μηδαμινη και το παναγια σκιαθου δεν το στηριξανε η ιδιοι οι νησιωτες  που πολυ ηταν και μετοχοι μην θυμηθω οτι πρωτα το διωξανε και μετα 5 χρονια το παρακαλαγανε να ξαναανεβει..........:twisted: το 6 αστο γιατι μια μηχανη κανει 1.500.000 ευρω αρα εγω πιστευω οτι το speed cat θα σκισει γιατι και μεσα λεει πολλα εχει τραπεζια και ειναι πολυ ανετο και επισης θα δουλευει και χειμωνα

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ με τον Tsali. Αν το αφήσουν να δουλέψει σε κάποια γραμμή, μια χαρά θα πάει. ¶λλωστε απ' ότι φαίνεται η Hellenic μάλλον δεν έχει διάθεση να κρατήσει τα ταχύπλοα για πολύ ακόμα. Και όσο για τα συμβατικά πλοία, οι ίδιοι οι νησιώτες είναι που δημιουργούν προβλήματα. Το καλοκαίρι που πηγαίνουν και τα ταχύπλοα στα νησιά, τα συμβατικά τα αγνοούν. Εκείνα όμως είναι που τους εξυπηρετούν το χειμώνα. Γι' αυτό όταν οι εταιρείες κόβουν τις γραμμές, μετά έρχονται και παρακαλάμε να γυρίσουν τα βαπόρια πίσω.

----------


## captain 83

Δε νομίζω ότι οι κάτοικοι των Σποράδων αγνοούν το καλοκαίρι τα συμβατικά.......

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έχουμε τίποτα νεότερο για το Speed Cat; Κρίμα που στέκετα ακόμα εκεί ανεκμετάλευτο. Αλλά είναι τόσο πολύ δυσκίνητοι οι μηχανισμοί του κράτους που θέλουν πολύ λάδι για να πάρουν μπροστά. Και ύστερα λένε ότι οι πλοιοκτήτες δεν προσέχουν τα βαπόρια τους και δεν τα καλοσυντηρούν. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση οι άνθρωποι ξόδεψαν 1 εκατομμύριο ευρώ και τι κατάλαβαν;

----------


## Leo

Δύσκολοι καιρό για πρίγκιπες. Εκτιμώ ότι απο τον Μάρτιο μπορεί ναααααα.... Είναι τόσο μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα στο λιμάνι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , βλέπετε το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό. :Sad:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Αυτό ξαναπές το Leo. Διότι εγώ άκουσα όταν προσπαθούσαν να πάρουν γραμμή στο Σαρωνικό πως τους είπαν "πάρτε άλλη γραμμή και θα σας δώσουμε όσο πλήρωμα θέλετε". 
¶ρα το μεγάλο κοκκινόψαρο όντως τρώει το μικρό;;; :Confused:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Περνώντας από το λιμάνι είδα φωτισμένο το speed cat1. Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό;
Προετοιμάζεται για κάποιο λόγο;

----------


## captain 83

Πολλές φορές το έχω δει κι εγώ φωτισμένο τα βράδυ και πριν κανά δυο βδομάδες υπήρχε και έντονη κινητικότητα στο πλοίο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

cat 1.jpg
ξεχειμωνιαζει κι αυτο στον πειραια, αγνωστο τι μελλει γενεσθαι το 2009. σιγουρα του αξιζει μια καλυτερη τυχη το καλοκαιρι που θα ερθει.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ποσα ατομα χωραει ;
Μου φαινεται οτι ειναι ωραιο το σκαρι  :Cool: 
Μακαρι να αρχισει τα δρομολογια της θερινης περιοδου !

----------


## leonidas

> Ποσα ατομα χωραει ;
> Μου φαινεται οτι ειναι ωραιο το σκαρι 
> Μακαρι να αρχισει τα δρομολογια της θερινης περιοδου !


Συμφωνα με τον Σουηδο χωραει 250 ατομα.
(αμα εψαχνες,στη 1η σελιδα ελεγε πληροφοριες...)

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εχεις δικιο επρεπε να το κοιταξω πρωτα  :Sad: 
Ικανοποιητικος αριθμος επιβατων για ενα τετοιο σκαφος !
Ευχομαι να αρχισει τα δρομολογια του  :Cool:

----------


## tsali

Στο καραβακι εγινε μετακευη και παιρνει 292 και εχει και τραπεζακια μεσα.

----------


## leonidas

> Εχεις δικιο επρεπε να το κοιταξω πρωτα 
> Ικανοποιητικος αριθμος επιβατων για ενα τετοιο σκαφος !
> Ευχομαι να αρχισει τα δρομολογια του


Ε οκ δεν πειραζει...ετσι στο ειπα πληροφοριακα... :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έντονη κινητικότητα τις τελευταίες ημέρες στο σκάφος . Λέτε να ετοιμάζεται για την αναχώρησή του προς Βόλο, όπως έχει κυκλοφορήσει;

----------


## captain 83

Αντί να πάει Βόλο δεν πάει Θεσσαλονίκη καλύτερα και να συνδέει τα νησιά με την συμπρωτεύουσα, μιας και η γραμμή χηρεύει εδώ και χρόνια από ταχύπλοο; Συμβατικό και γκαράζ θέλει η γραμμή του Βόλου, πολύ περισσότερο από ένα ταχύπλοο.

----------


## tsali

autes tis meres einai se dexamenismo to speed cat kai etoimazetai!!!

----------


## tsali

kai me site sto internet: www.speedcat.gr

----------


## sea world

_         KELESIDIS Import                       kelesidisimport@yahoo.gr_  *Fast  SPEED CAT 1 '99 - 3.000.000 EUR (Συζητίσημη)*

 
   

   
   




*Στοιχεία*

_Κατηγορία_:Catamaran
_Ωρες Χρήσης_:0 hrs
_Χρονολογία_:1999-01-01
_Χρώμα_:Κόκκινο 
_Καύσιμο_:Πετρέλαιο              *Ιδιαιτερότητες*

*Περιγραφή*

             ΤΟ ΩΣ ΑΝΩ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΝΟΡΒΗΓΙΑ .ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΙΜΟ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΟΣ 34 ΜΙΛΛΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΕΡΒΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2008 ΟΠΟΥ ΕΚΔΟΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΟΣ 290 ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΣΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ.ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ Μ.Τ.U 2 X 2775 HP KAI TAXYTHTA 34 KOMBOYS.H ANAKAINHSH ΚΟΣΤΙΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓ 1.200.000 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ

*Εμπορος*

             Εταιρεία:KELESIDIS ImportΔιεύθυνση:ΓΡ. ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗ 87ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΣ, 18121
Email:kelesidisimport@yahoo.gr      

*Επικοινωνία*



26/03/2009

----------


## tsali

sarwse shmera to karabaki sta dokimasthka!!!32 kai exei akoma na mas deixei!!!

----------


## dimitris

Κανενα δρομολογιο θα κανει ή θα την βγαλει δεμενο και φετος?
ή θα παει για πουλημα?

----------


## tsali

tha kanei kai polu suntoma malista!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> _         KELESIDIS Import                       kelesidisimport@yahoo.gr_  *Fast  SPEED CAT 1 '99 - 3.000.000 EUR (Συζητίσημη)*
> 
>  
>    
> 
>    
>    
> 
> 
> ...


Το έτος κατασκευής του είναι 1989!  Περισσοτερα στοιχεία εδω

----------


## sea world

> Το έτος κατασκευής του είναι 1989!  Περισσοτερα στοιχεία εδω


Ευχαριστούμε για την διόρθωση _έλμεψη_!
Εγώ το μετέφερα έτσι όπως το βρήκα στο site :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

Παλι δοκιμαστηκο εκανε σημερα .Γιατι δεν αρχιζει δρομολογια?

----------


## dimitris

Κι αλλο δοκιμαστικο σε λιγο, πρεπει να ειναι το τριτο ή το τεταρτο που κανει...

----------


## dimitris

Δοκιμαστικο ηταν να κανει και σημερα που αναβληθει μαλλον γι αυριο...
πολλα δοκιμαστικα...

----------


## tsali

den tha kanei dokimastiko den feugei aurio logo kairou alla methaurio!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> den tha kanei dokimastiko den feugei aurio logo kairou alla methaurio!!!


Τελικα ποτε θα ερθει Βολο ? Ξέρει καποιος

----------


## tsali

aurio 9 xekinaei gia epanw!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> aurio 9 xekinaei gia epanw!!!


Ωραία .μαλλον θα παω για φωτο.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> aurio 9 xekinaei gia epanw!!!


 Δρομολογια ξέρουμε ?

----------


## minoan7

> Δρομολογια ξέρουμε ?


Από σήμερα 17:00  (Αν και στο AIS με μπερδεύει για το που θέλει να πάει)  
http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=19&Submit.y=6

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πριν λίγο έφτασε το SPEED CAT 1 στο Βόλο.Σε λίγα λεπτά φωτογραφίες

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πρωτη του αφιξη στο Βολο (26/4/09),γυρω στις 18.00 .Με λιγο κύμα....
speedcat1.JPG
speedcat1 (1).JPG
speedcat1 (2).JPG
speedcat1 (3).JPG
speedcat1 (4).JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Καλα ταξιδια να έχει .... . Φέτος η HSW θα έχει ανταγωνισμο..... και με αλλες εταιρείες .....

----------


## sea world

MPRAVO _Dimitri ap'to Volo_ GIA TO FOTOGRAFIKO YLIKO KAI MAKARI NA PAEI KALA, GIATI TA MONWPOLIA POTE DEN EYNOOYN.....!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ποιός πήγε καπετάνιος; Μάθαμε ή το έχει ποστάρει κάποιος και δεν το έχω δει;

----------


## mike_rodos

Mήπως γνωρίζουμε για πιο λόγο πάει Πειραιά το πλοίο??? Τώρα είναι στο Κάβο Ντόρο.

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο Πέραμα αυτή τι στιγμή το καταμαράν speed cat 1!

----------


## ελμεψη

Τι κακό και με αυτο το πλοιο να μην μπορει να στεριωσει σε μια γραμμη.Εκεί που πηγε να ξεκινησει δρομολογια τσουπ παλι κατω και στο Περαμα.Ας περιμενουμε απο καποιον ανταποκριτη που θα σουλατσαρει σε εκεινα τα μερη να μας πει τι γινεται και τι ακουγεται για το πλοιο.

----------


## speedrunner

Κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου πριν 2 μέρες αλλά το θεωρούσα αδύνατο, τώρα θα δούμε

----------


## Vortigern

Επιστρεφωντας σε ενα απο τα δοκιμαστικα του.......

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

¶κουσα ότι μπήκε στο λιμάνι με 12 μίλια (δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιό απ' όλα) και ένας λάθος υπολογισμός έγινε αιτία να κοπανήσει με την πλώρη στο μώλο και να προξενήσει ρήγμα του ενάμιση μέτρου περίπου. Γι' αυτό και η ξαφνική επίσκεψή του στο Πέραμα.

Επίσης άκουσα ότι κατά 99% θα το παραλάβει ο Μιχάλης Πάνου.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ¶κουσα ότι μπήκε στο λιμάνι με 12 μίλια (δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιό απ' όλα) και ένας λάθος υπολογισμός έγινε αιτία να κοπανήσει με την πλώρη στο μώλο και να προξενήσει ρήγμα του ενάμιση μέτρου περίπου. Γι' αυτό και η ξαφνική επίσκεψή του στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Επίσης άκουσα ότι κατά 99% θα το παραλάβει ο Μιχάλης Πάνου.


Ποτε θα ξαναρθει Βολο ξέρει καποιος ??

----------


## mastrokostas

Σήμερα, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι με ρυμουλκά !

IMG_3586.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Γιατι ετσι? :Sad:  Δεν μπορουσε να παει να δεσει με τα δικα του μεσα στον Πειραια απο το Περαμα?

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έμαθα ότι το speed cat χάλασε και είναι σταματημένο στο Βόλο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Ακούσατε κάτι;

----------


## ελμεψη

Βασικα κατι ειδα καi γω στο ais.Εινα δεμενο στο λιμανι και κανει κατι μινι δοκιμαστικα.Αρα μαλλον επιβεβαιωνεσε αρχιπελαγος.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ναι, δυστυχώς μάλλον έτσι είναι. Φαίνεται ότι έχει πάθει χοντρή ζημιά το σκάφος. Τώρα άκουσα ότι περιμένουν τους τεχνικούς από τη Νορβηγία για να το δουν. Ε, μα δεν μπορούσαν να τους καλέσουν πριν το ξεκινήσουν παρά φώναξαν το "μαστρο-Μήτσο"; Αυτές τις προχειρότητες αν απέφευγαν ορισμένες εταιρείες θα ήταν πολύ λιγότερα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το εχω ξαναπει και ισως γινομαι γραφικος,αλλα αυτο το καραβι δυστηχως δεν μπορει να στεριωσει πουθενα.Κριμα παντως γιατι ειναι ενα αξιολογο πλοιο.Παντως οταν το ειχε η Α.Ν.Ε.Σ βρισκοταν σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και οι μηχανικοι του ηταν αρκετα καλοι και δεν εβγαζε βλαβες.Τωρα ποιος ξερει τι φταει.Χωρις να μαι ειδικος η να ξερω κατι συγκεκριμενο,επειδη το bagdet τις εταιριας δεν ειναι και πολυ μεγαλο,και ηδη δωσανε πολλα λεφτα σε αλλα πραγματα πανω στο πλοιο,μαλλον τα μηχανικα μερη πρεπει να ριχτηκαν και ειδου το αποτελεσμα :Sad:  Ας ελπισουμε να φτιαχτει συντομα και να αλωνιζει παλι στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## tsali

den isxuei tipota

----------


## ελμεψη

Και που οφειλεται η ακινησια και τα μικρα δοκιμαστικα?

----------


## tsali

se kapoies beltiwseis pou kanei h etaireia gia kalo tou ploiou!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Δηλαδη οταν το πλοιο βρισκοταν στον Πειραια για αρκετα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα που εκαναν αλλαγες στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου,προσθεσαν καποιο τμημα στην πρυμνη του και θα εκαναν και καποια συντηρηση δεν εγιναν αυτες οι βελτιωσεις, και περιμεναν να παει στο Βολο να ξεκινησει ταξιδια και να σταματισει αρχες τις καλοκαιρινης σεζον για να κανει αυτες τις βελτιωσεις.Λιγο περιεργο μου ακουγεται αλλα για να το  κανουν σιγουρα κατι εχουν στο νου τους.

----------


## tsali

nai giati eprepe na xekinhsei gia na doulepsei to karabi gia na ginoun!!!kalutera twra para to kalokairi!!!pantws to kalo einai oti o kosmos deixnei na to thelei kai tou aresoun oi eswterikoi xwroi kai apo taxuthta 29 me 30!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

Παντως αν καποιος μπορεσει να μαθει αυτες τις βελτιωσεις ας μας τις παραθεσει και μας για να ξερουμε τι εκαναν στο καραβι,που επρεπε να γινουν στην παρουσα φαση.

----------


## Leo

Να παρακαλέσω να μην το κάνουμε chat... Βάλτε κάπου μια τελεία.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Μακάρι λοιπόν να είναι σταματημένο για βελτιώσεις. Μερικές φορές όντως χρειάζεται να δούμε στην πράξη κάτι για να το διαμορφώσουμε. ¶ντε με το καλό να ξεκινήσει.

----------


## nikitas

ematha oti metonomastike se panormitis pali kai oti ebalan kai tin eikona tou mesa sto ploio,alitheuei?

----------


## tsali

oxi aplws grafei se ena shmeio tou ploiou panormiths kai apo aristera kai apo dexia!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> oxi aplws grafei se ena shmeio tou ploiou panormiths kai apo aristera kai apo dexia!!!


Μπορουμε να το δουμε σε φωτο αυτο? Και το Speedcat που εγραφε ηφιστατε η το εχουνε σβησει :Confused:

----------


## tsali

den xerw giati alles oles oi eikones einai 1000X1000 kai den mporw na tis anebasw!!!alla to onoma tou speed cat 1 einai aplws panw sta plagia sthn gefura leei kai panormiths me mikra kokkina grammata!!!

----------


## Leo

Η σωστή διάσταση για ανέβασμα φωτογραφίας ειναι 1000x750. Προσπάθησε πάλι.

----------


## Leo

Μια απο τα ίδια για το άτυχο *ταχύπλοο* από την Zougla.gr

Αναλυτικά:

*Μηχανική βλάβη στο Speed Cat 1*

22 Ιουνίου 2009, 11:48
Λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή του από το λιμάνι του Βόλου και ενώ βρισκόταν στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Τρίκερι, στις 8:15 το πρωί, το Speed Cat 1 με 43 επιβάτες παρουσίασε μηχανική βλάβη. 
Με απόφαση του καπετάνιου και κατόπιν συνεννόησης με το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, το ταχύπλοο επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Βόλου.
Το Speed Cat 1 είχε προορισμό τις Σποράδες.

----------


## ελμεψη

Τελικα η προσθηκη του ονοματος δεν βοηθησε και πολυ αποτι φαινεται.Ισως θα πρεπει να σκεφτουνε σοβαρα το ενδεχομενο να το κατεβασουν στον Πανoρμιτη στη Συμη για κανενα αγιασμο μηπως και στρωσει το καραβι :Very Happy:

----------


## nikitas

smfono apoluta!!!!

----------


## lissos

Ξερετε τις εξελιξεις που τρεχουν στον χωρο των media.
Με τον Ε.Τ. εκλεισε και το πολυ καλο site της εφημεριδας.

Η τελευταια είδηση που δημοσιευσε το site ειχε να κανει με αυτο το περιστατικο.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το SPEED CAT 1 απο τις 22 του μηνος ειναι δεμένο με βλάβη στο Βολο .
Σημερινές του φωτο τραβηγμένες πριν απο ενα 3ωρο.
P6260242.JPG
P6260243.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Να ρωτησω κατι αφου οι φωτογραφιες ειναι προσφατες ειχε ειπωθει οτι εχει τοποθετηθει και δεξια και αριστερα τον ονομα Πανορμιτης.Οσα και να εψαξα στην φωτογραφια δεν βλεπω τπτ εκτος απο κατι στην πρυμνη που δεν διακρινεται καλα στη φωτογραφια.Φιλε Dimitrisvolos εσυ που το ειδες μπορεις να μας διαφωτισεις...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Να ρωτησω κατι αφου οι φωτογραφιες ειναι προσφατες ειχε υποθει οτι εχει τοποθετηθει και δεξια και αριστερα τον ονομα Πανωρμιτης.Οσα και να εψαξα στην φωτογραφια δεν βλεπω τπτ εκτος απο κατι στην πρυμνη που δεν διακρινεται καλα στη φωτογραφια.Φιλε Dimitrisvolos εσυ που το ειδες μπορεις να μας διαφωτισεις...


Δεν παρατήρησα τπτ τετοιο. (η φωτο ειναι πριν 3 ωρες) .Το πλοιο γράφει ΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΤ .Και στην πρύμη ειναι η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείασ

----------


## notias

ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΤΗΝΙΑΚΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΜΑΤΗΔΕΣ  :Wink: 

ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ 23/6/09 ΣΤΟ ΒΟΛΟ  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΤΗΝΙΑΚΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΜΑΤΗΔΕΣ 
> 
> ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ 23/6/09 ΣΤΟ ΒΟΛΟ


Μπραβο φιλε μου για την παρατηρητηκοτητα σου με καλυψες απολυτα :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΤΗΝΙΑΚΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΜΑΤΗΔΕΣ 
> 
> ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΙΤΗΣ 23/6/09 ΣΤΟ ΒΟΛΟ


'Eχεις απόλυτο δικιο .αλλωστε αποδυκνειεται και απο την φωτο σου .
Ειναι ομως πολύ μικρο και το είδα απο μαρκρια . Αλλα για ποιο λόγο έγινε αυτο ?
εκανα και ζουμ τη δική μου φωτο δειτε εδω αν και δεν φαίνεται καλα 
P6260243.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

> 'Eχεις απόλυτο δικιο .αλλωστε αποδυκνειεται και απο την φωτο σου .
> Ειναι ομως πολύ μικρο και το είδα απο μαρκρια . Αλλα για ποιο λόγο έγινε αυτο ?
> εκανα και ζουμ τη δική μου φωτο δειτε εδω αν και δεν φαίνεται καλα


Φιλε μου ο Αγιος ειναι Αγιος,οσο το καραβι βρισκοταν στα Δωδεκανησα με αυτο το ονομα δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα.Αν διαβασεις πιο πανω και δεις το ιστορικο του πλοιου θα δεις οτι απο τοτε που εγινε Speedcat δεν το εχουν παει και πολυ καλα τα πραγματα.Προς θεου δεν εννοω οτι ειναι τιμωρος ο Αγιος επειδη του αλλαξανε το ονομα.Απλα θεωρω οτι ειναι μια κινηση για να αλλαξει λιγο η τυχη του.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Φιλε μου ο Αγιος ειναι Αγιος,οσο το καραβι βρισκοταν στα Δωδεκανησα με αυτο το ονομα δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα.Αν διαβασεις πιο πανω και δεις το ιστορικο του πλοιου θα δεις οτι απο τοτε που εγινε Speedcat δεν το εχουν παει και πολυ καλα τα πραγματα.Προς θεου δεν εννοω οτι ειναι τιμωρος ο Αγιος επειδη του αλλαξανε το ονομα.Απλα θεωρω οτι ειναι μια κινηση για να αλλαξει λιγο η τυχη του.


 Το ξέρω αυτο .εννοω θα μετονομαστεί σε ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ η το πρόσθεσαν ετσι απλως μηπως εχει καλύτερη τυχη ??

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το SPEED CAT πρεπει να βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό οπως φαινεται στο ΑΙS !!Αντε να δούμε αν θα ξεκινήσει ???Παντως φαινεται να έπιασε μεχρι 29,6.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

To SPEED CAT ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια σημερα . Ελπίζω να μην ξαναέχει βλαβη και να έχει καλα ταξιδια και καλα μεριδια .

----------


## ADVAN

Σε τυχαια αναζητηση σε γνωστη ιστοσελιδα για να αγορασω καποιο αυτοκινητο εριξα και μια ματια στα σκαφη καθωσ αποτελουν μεγαλη μου αγαπη και ανακαληψα οτι εχει βγει στην πωληση το speed cat και σασ παραθετω και το αναλογλ link να το τσεκαρετε και εσεισ. τιμη 3,000,000ε

http://www.car.gr/classifieds/boats/view/101391/

----------


## ελμεψη

> Σε τυχαια αναζητηση σε γνωστη ιστοσελιδα για να αγορασω καποιο αυτοκινητο εριξα και μια ματια στα σκαφη καθωσ αποτελουν μεγαλη μου αγαπη και ανακαληψα οτι εχει βγει στην πωληση το speed cat και σασ παραθετω και το αναλογλ link να το τσεκαρετε και εσεισ. τιμη 3,000,000ε
> 
> http://www.car.gr/classifieds/boats/view/101391/




Φιλε αdvan την ειχα πετυχει και γω πριν καιρο αυτη την αγγελια (πριν ξεκινησει δρομολογια) και αν προσεξεις σε ενα σημειο λεει τελευταια αλλαγη πριν 3 μηνες.. Οποτε μπορει να χει ξωμεινει μπορει και οχι 

Και ασχετο με αυτη περιπτωση εχω ακουσει την ατακα απο στελεχος αλλης εταιριας πως "ολα πωλουνται και ολα αγοραζονται":-D

----------


## tsali

sumfwnw me thn ataka tou elmepsh!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> To SPEED CAT ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια σημερα . Ελπίζω να μην ξαναέχει βλαβη και να έχει καλα ταξιδια και καλα μεριδια .


*Τελικά ,δυστχως ξαναείχε βλάβη συμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ* 
*Η βλαβη ηταν χθες , σημερα το ανακάλυψα .*

Πηγή http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34721
Ενημερώθηκε, σήμερα το πρωί, η Λιμενική Αρχή Βόλου, από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Κ/ΡΑΝ «ΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΤ 1» Ν.Π.11735 ότι παρουσίασε δυσλειτουργία της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής, ενώ το πλοίο εκτελούσε το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο από Βόλο, με ώρα αναχώρησης 0830, για βόρειες Σποράδες, με 44 επιβάτες. 
Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Βόλου περί την 11:40 ώρα και αποβίβασε τους ανωτέρω επιβάτες, οι οποίοι, με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με άλλα Ε/Γ πλοία. 
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Βόλου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ανωτέρω πλοίου, μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης και ισχύος λοιπών πιστοποιητικών από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα.

----------


## hsw

Μηχανική βλάβη στο «Σπιντ Κατ 1»
14/07/09 14:38  



Δυσλειτουργία στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή, παρουσίασε σήμερα το πρωί το  Ε/Γ-Κ/ΡΑΝ «Σπιντ Κατ 1» ενώ  βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι Βόλου και επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο από Βόλο για βόρειες Σποράδες- Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.

Οι 26 επιβάτες του πλοίου, με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με άλλα Ε/Γ πλοία, ενώ από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Βόλου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους «Σπιντ Κατ 1», μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης και ισχύος λοιπών πιστοποιητικών από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα.

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...o-spid-kat.htm

----------


## hsw

Βλάβη στη δεξιά ηλεκτρομηχανή παρουσίασε το Speed Cat 1, με 121 επιβάτες, ενώ έπλεε χθες βράδυ ανοικτά του Βόλου.

Ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε την Λιμενική Αρχή και το πλοίο συνέχισε το ταξίδι του με συμβατική πλεύση, δένοντας με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι του Βόλου, όπου θα παραμείνει έως ότου αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.  

Το Speed Cat 1 εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Βόρειες Σποράδες-Βόλος. Το ίδιο πλοίο είχε παρουσιάσει μηχανική βλάβη και πριν ένα μήνα.

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=54216&cid=4

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Σύμφωνα με το Δελτίο Τύπου του Υ.Ε.Ν.Α.Ν.Π


" Aπογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Σκοπέλου ενημερώθηκε από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ- Καταμαράν «ΣΠΙΝΤ ΚΑΤ Ι» Ν.Π. 11735, ότι έξωθεν λιμένα Σκοπέλου και ενώ εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Σκιάθο για Σκόπελο, παρουσίασε βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.
Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε αυτοδύναμα στο λιμένα Σκοπέλου και αποβίβασε ασφαλώς επτά (07) επιβάτες ενώ οι λοιποί επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης σχετικού βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα".

----------


## giorgos_249

*Χθες στο Βόλο.....*

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Το Speedcat 1 λίγο πριν δέσει στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου και μια κατάπλωρη φωτογραφία του πλοίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Το Speedcat 1 Αναχωρεί από τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## Naias II

*¶φιξη στη Σκόπελο*

----------


## cpt babis

Το speed cat 1 ειναι στο Περαμα.Τελος για φετος τα δρομολογια ?
DSC00279.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Τα δρομολόγια τελείωσαν στις 05/09.
Εδώ στη Σκόπελο από την τελευταία μέρα της δρομολόγησής του.
¶ντε καλή ξεκούραση και του χρόνου!

----------


## nkr

Του χρονου και χωρις προβληματα. :Wink:

----------


## tsali

bghke to ploio sto perama!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Το speedcat1 στις 4/9 καθώς πλησιάζει στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου.
DSCF2193.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

4/9 Το Speedcat1 απομακρύνεται από τον ντόκο για να ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο του από Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## nikitas

paidia eide kaneis to speed cat1?pou xathike?

----------


## Naias II

Για κοίτα 5 μηνύματα πιο κάτω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speed Cat 1 έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας στο Πέραμα για συντήρηση

SPEED CAT 01 05-02-2010.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

ξερει κανείς που βρίσκεται τώρα και τι δρομολόγια κάνει;

----------


## captain 83

Σε καρνάγιο στο Πέραμα είναι και δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Stylianos

σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Super Jet

ανακοινοθηκαν τα δρομολογια του πλοίου που μπορείτε να δείτε στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας.

----------


## sg3

αυτην την ωρα κανει δοκιμαστικο στο σαρωνικο!ταχυτητα 29+

----------


## sg3

> αυτην την ωρα κανει δοκιμαστικο στο σαρωνικο!ταχυτητα 29+


 κατι ξεχασα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speed Cat 1 την ώρα που προσπερνούνε τον Ποσειδώνα στις 29/06, ανάμεσα Αγιόκαμπο-Γλύφα με κατεύθηνση τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz:  

SPEED CAT 1 01 29-06-2010.jpg

SPEED CAT 1 03 29-06-2010.jpg

----------


## tsali

merikes foto tou ploiou!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις τόσο ξεχωριστές φωτογραφίες σου. Το πλοίο δείχνει πιο όμορφο από ποτέ.  :Wink:

----------


## tsali

foto tou ploiou

----------


## tsali

kai mia akoma

----------


## captain 83

Ανεκτέλεστα σήμερα και αύριο τα δρομολόγια του SPEED CAT 1 από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο. Ενώ έγινε κανονικά σήμερα το πρωί το δρομολόγιο από Βόρειες Σποράδες προς ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο, κατά την επιστροφή, μόλις έφυγε από ¶γιο παρουσίασε πρόβλημα και επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Ταλαιπωρία για 215 επιβάτες*

Πηγή: tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com

----------


## despo

Ενω φάνηκε οτι σε αυτή τη χρονιά οτι θα μπορούσε να τη βγάλει με λιγότερα προβλήματα σε σύγκριση με την περσινή, οπως όλα δείχνουν τερμάτισε αρκετά πρόωρα και τη φετεινή, αφου ενω αρχικά η εταιρεία είχε ανακοινώσει οτι θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια απο σήμερα, δυστυχώς ήρθε νεότερη που αναγγέλει την παύση δρομολογίων μεχρι 6/9. Πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει οτι αφου χάνει την υπόλοιπη κίνηση του Αυγούστου, δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναξεκινήσει σε περίοδο μη αιχμής. Τελικά δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί το μεγαθήριο που λέγεται Hellenic Seaways, η' το πλοίο δεν ειναι το κατάλληλο για να κερδίσει κάποια μερίδα επιβατικου κοινού ?.

----------


## Leo

Ο δρόμος της επιστροφής.....
Απορία:
ο πορθμός του Ευρίπου λειτουργεί? Η γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας ανοιγοκλείνει? Αυτό το καραβάκι δεν μπορεί να περάσει να μην κανει το γύρω γύρω... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει?

speedcat1.JPG

----------


## tsali

dustuxws edwmesa kapoioi einai fanatikoi me thn hellenic kai ta muala den allazoun!!!anti na tous kanei aporia pws h hellenic ftiaxnei trakarismata hmerwn se wres,zhmies allazontas ploia kai xwris na fainontai!!!eprepe na xairomaste pou uparxei mia etaireia gia antagwnismo kai malista sobaro afou milame gia ena ploio uperpolutelestato kai taxutero apo ta antistoixa!!!mono as atuxei mporw na xarakthrisw thn etaireia xwris na thelw na pw parapanw!!!pantws to ploio agaphthke polu kai eidika apo thn skopelo kathws ekane 2.30 wres anti gia 3.15 apo thn allh etairia kai pote den eixe kathusterhsei!!!auta ta liga apo emena!!!

----------


## Leo

> dustuxws edwmesa kapoioi einai fanatikoi me thn hellenic kai ta muala den allazoun!!!anti na tous kanei aporia pws h hellenic ftiaxnei trakarismata hmerwn se wres,zhmies allazontas ploia kai xwris na fainontai!!!eprepe na xairomaste pou uparxei mia etaireia gia antagwnismo kai malista sobaro afou milame gia ena ploio uperpolutelestato kai taxutero apo ta antistoixa!!!mono as atuxei mporw na xarakthrisw thn etaireia xwris na thelw na pw parapanw!!!pantws to ploio agaphthke polu kai eidika apo thn skopelo kathws ekane 2.30 wres anti gia 3.15 apo thn allh etairia kai pote den eixe kathusterhsei!!!auta ta liga apo emena!!!


Κακιούλες, που αντίστοιχες δεν είπε κανείς παραπάνω σε τέτοιο τόνο. Επίσης για το μάρμαρο ή για τις προοπτικές αποκατάστασης και επιστροφής στα δρομολόγια δεν είπατε κουβέντα. Θα οφελούσε για την αποκατάσταση της τάξης και το κύρος της εταιρείας που εσείς υποστηρίζετε.

----------


## fotis

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό παραπάνω! Μακάρι το ταχύπλοο να επιστρέψει σύντομα στη γραμμή και γιατί οχι να πιάνει και Κύμη, κάνοντας κυκλική πορεία γύρω από την Ευβοια και τις Σποράδες, αφού για την κατηγορία του δεν ειναι δύσκολο να καλύψει τετοιου είδους αποστάσεις..

----------


## despo

Απορώ πως ειναι δυνατό να χαρακτηρίζει κανεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο τα σχόλια για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Αν ειναι δυνατόν ...

----------


## Leo

> Απορώ πως ειναι δυνατό να χαρακτηρίζει κανεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο τα σχόλια για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Αν ειναι δυνατόν ...


Φίλοι, πάμε παρακάτω, δόθηκαν εξηγήσεις σε ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ο δρόμος της επιστροφής.....
> Απορία:
> ο πορθμός του Ευρίπου λειτουργεί? Η γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας ανοιγοκλείνει? Αυτό το καραβάκι δεν μπορεί να περάσει να μην κανει το γύρω γύρω... δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει?
> 
> speedcat1.JPG



Επειδή είχα κι εγώ την ίδια απορία, μιας και έγινε παρόμοια επιλογή για το ταξίδι του "Ποσειδώνα" στην Αιδηψό, ρώτησα και έμαθα όσο μπορούσα περισσότερα. Αρχικά να πω ότι η γέφυρα λειτουργεί κανονικότα και ανοίγει συνήθως βράδυ, από τις 10 και μετά (την έχω πετύχει αρκετές φορές ανοιχτή - υπέροχο θέαμα) και τα έξοδα της διέλευσης είναι ελάχιστα. Αν έχω μάθει σωστά είναι 25 ευρώ (έκαστη διέλευση).
Ο παράγοντας τύχη είναι που αποτρέπει τους καπεταναίους να επιλέξουν αυτή τη ρότα. Τύχη σχετικά με την κίνηση των νερών (τα τρελά νερά) στον πορθμό του Ευρίπου, τα οποία δεν έχουν μια συγκεκρικένη ταχύτητα και φορά. Δηλαδή, αν τα νερά τα έχει το πλοίο στην πλώρη δεν μπορεί να περάσει. Πρέπει να τα έχει πρύμα με χαμηλή ταχύτητα ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να μην κινούνται καθόλου. Πάντως ακόμα κι έτσι είναι αρκετά δύσκολη η διέλευση και χρειάζεται αρκετή προσοχή από τους καπετάνιους.
Σε πετίπτωση που δεν τα πετύχεις πρέπει να περιμένεις αρκετές ώρες, ουσιαστικά μέχρι το επόμενο βράδυ. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην έχω κάποιο λάθος στα λεγόμενά μου.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## ελμεψη

Τι απέγινε τελικα το Speed CAT 1?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τι να απογίνει;; Κάπου είναι στα πέριξ του Πειραιά , τραβηγμένο έξω και παρατημένο....

Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα λάθος τακτικών από την εταιρεία του....Ειχαν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ και το έκαναν ανταλλαγή με το ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ , μετέπειτα SPEEDCAT 1.......το αποτέλεσμα είναι το τωρινό, το παρόν καλοκαίρι να είναι το 4ο συνεχόμενο καλοκαίρι που το πλοίο δεν ταξιδεύει....Ειχαν το θησαυρό και τον έχασαν μέσα από τα χέρια τους, κρίμα !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε giorgos_249. Παρατημένο στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στο Πέραμα είναι. 
Εδώ φωτογραφίζοντας το Samos Spirit απο την Κυνόσουρα........όσο μπορεί να φανεί.

SAMOS SPIRIT 23 06-05-2013.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Κρίμα το βαπορι...Εχει κλεισει δεκαετια στην Ελλαδα και έχει δουλεψει 3 σεζον στη Συμη και ενα καλοκαιρι στις Σποραδες μονο..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ανοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου!!! Λέτε να το δούμε να ανασταίνεται;;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ανοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου!!! Λέτε να το δούμε να ανασταίνεται;;;


Κι όμως!! Το ταχύπλοο θα επανέλθει στο Σαρωνικό πραγματοποιώντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Πόρος - Ύδρα - Σπέτσες!  :Fat: 

https://www.facebook.com/hellasspeedcat

----------


## despo

> Κι όμως!! Το ταχύπλοο θα επανέλθει στο Σαρωνικό πραγματοποιώντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Πόρος - Ύδρα - Σπέτσες! 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hellasspeedcat


Πράγματι ετσι έχουν τα πράγματα, οπως έμαθα απο την εταιρεία. Απο 1 Ιουλίου ξανά στην ενεργό δράση !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το καραβάκι σε μία σημερινή φωτό από τα ναυπηγεία ΑΤΛΑΣ του Περάματος. Εκτός νερού, στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση (δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου) που πέρασε τα τέσσερα περίπου τελευταία χρόνια.

IMG_0485.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια ξανά στο υγρό στοιχείο. Σε σημερινή φωτό από το Πέραμα.

IMG_0331.jpg
_2 Ιουλίου 2014 - Πέραμα_

----------


## despo

Τζάμπα οι ετοιμασίες, αλλά και οι ανακοινώσεις της εταιρείας για την επικείμενη επανα-δραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου, αφου οπως φαίνεται απορρίφθηκε απο το υπουργείο η αιτηση δρομολόγησής του. Φαίνεται οτι κάποιοι δεν αφήνουν να επιζήσει και κάποιος άλλος εκτος των 'ισχυρών' ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τζάμπα οι ετοιμασίες, αλλά και οι ανακοινώσεις της εταιρείας για την επικείμενη επανα-δραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου, αφου οπως φαίνεται απορρίφθηκε απο το υπουργείο η αιτηση δρομολόγησής του. Φαίνεται οτι κάποιοι δεν αφήνουν να επιζήσει και κάποιος άλλος εκτος των 'ισχυρών' ...


Εδώ αγαπητέ φίλε despo θα μου επιτρέψεις πιστεύω να διαφωνήσω κάθετα !!!!! Όσο και αν το καραβάκι είναι συμπαθέστατο, και ειδικά σε σύγκριση με τους "ισχυρούς", αυτό δεν του δίνει το άλλοθι να θέλει να μπει "σφήνα" σε γραμμή φιλέτο μεσούσης της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου. Τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές και σε πολλά θέματα. Όταν κάποιος θέλει να δρομολογήσει ένα πλοίο, να το κάνει αυτό ξεκινώντας από τα "δύσκολα" της χειμερινής περιόδου, και όχι να δώσει την αίσθηση της καλοκαιρινής "αρπαχτής". Το δίκιο είναι δίκιο, και είναι το ίδιο και για τους ισχυρούς και για τους αδύνατους.

----------


## despo

> Εδώ αγαπητέ φίλε despo θα μου επιτρέψεις πιστεύω να διαφωνήσω κάθετα !!!!! Όσο και αν το καραβάκι είναι συμπαθέστατο, και ειδικά σε σύγκριση με τους "ισχυρούς", αυτό δεν του δίνει το άλλοθι να θέλει να μπει "σφήνα" σε γραμμή φιλέτο μεσούσης της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου. Τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές και σε πολλά θέματα. Όταν κάποιος θέλει να δρομολογήσει ένα πλοίο, να το κάνει αυτό ξεκινώντας από τα "δύσκολα" της χειμερινής περιόδου, και όχι να δώσει την αίσθηση της καλοκαιρινής "αρπαχτής". Το δίκιο είναι δίκιο, και είναι το ίδιο και για τους ισχυρούς και για τους αδύνατους.


Δεν έχω καμμία αντίρρηση οτι πρόκειται για 'αρπαχτή', την οποία ομως κάνουν και άλλα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας. Ομως σαν τελευταία παρατήρηση θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν το 'flying cat 1' ανήκε σε άλλη εταιρεία, θα έπαιρνε άδεια δρομολόγησης ;. Δεν θέλω να πώ για το 'Αρτεμις' που πότε μπαίνει και πότε βγαίνει απο τη γραμμή, ουτε βέβαια για τον πόλεμο της ΄κοινοπραξίας' απέναντι στον 'Αγιο Νεκτάριο' με δρομολόγια κοντά στις ώρες αναχωρήσεών του. Για τον λόγο αυτό θα έλεγα ας μπει το καραβάκι να δούμε κατ'αρχήν αν τα βγάζει πέρα και ας κάνει και αυτό μια 'αρπαχτή' !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα..... εννοείται φίλε despo ότι "αρπαχτές" κάνουν και άλλα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας και ότι γενικότερα είναι ένα "σπορ" που ανθεί σε όλους τους τομείς στην χώρα μας τουλάχιστον τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες  (υπάρχει οποιοσδήποτε που μπορεί να αρνηθεί κάτι τέτοιο ???), όπως επίσης εννοείται ότι έχετε δίκιο και στις υπόλοιπες παρατηρήσεις που κάνατε (Flying Cat, Άρτεμις κλπ).

Τι σημαίνει όμως αυτό ??? Ότι η μία αρπαχτή καθαγιάζει και όλες τις επόμενες ??? Πόσο είναι σωστό να λέμε "ε εντάξει, αφού κάνουν οι άλλοι αρπαχτές, ας κάνει και αυτό μία" ??? Τέλος πάντων, η άποψη μου είναι ότι το αίτημα για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στον Αργοσαρωνικό από 20 Ιουνίου (στην ουσία από 1η Ιουλίου αφού τότε συνεδρίασε το ΣΑΣ) ήταν..... πως να το πω..... κάπως "προκλητικό". Θες να δρομολογήσεις το πλοίο σου ??? Βάλτο από τον Φεβρουάριο (όπως ξεκίνησε και το επίσης νεοφερμένο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ), βάλτο από τον Απρίλιο, μην το φέρνεις την τελευταία κυριολεκτικά στιγμή που "αρχίζει να ρέει το βάζο με το μέλι". Πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν πρόκειται για πλοίο παροπλισμένο τα τέσσερα τελευταία χρόνια, που είχες δηλαδή στην διάθεση σου όλο τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να το προετοιμάσεις έγκαιρα.

----------


## despo

Φιλε Espresso Venezia σεβαστές οι απόψεις και (ενδεχομένως) κάποιες φορές οι όποιες αντιδικίες. Φυσικό είναι να έχουμε ο καθένας μας διαφορετική προσέγγιση σε οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speed Cat 1 έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Άτλας και πήγε (μάλλον) στη ΝΑΥΣΙ εκεί που είναι η επισκευαστική για τα F/D.

SPEED CAT 1 07 15-07-2014.jpg 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 15-07-2014 στο Άτλας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση σου φίλε pantelis2009. :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEED CAT 1 φωτογραφημένο στις 12-11-2014 αραγμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα. Εχθές με τη βοήθεια 2 P/K του Σπανόπουλου (δεν κράτησα τα ονόματα) πήγε στον Πειραιά και έδεσε στο τελωνείο δίπλα από την παγόδα.
Άραγε ποιος ο σκοπός της μετακίνησης του μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SPEED CAT 1 10 12-11-2014.jpg

----------


## despo

Μα δεν θα μπορέσει άραγε ποτέ να πάρει έγκριση για να δρομολογηθεί ;;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μα δεν θα μπορέσει άραγε ποτέ να πάρει έγκριση για να δρομολογηθεί ;;;;


Φίλε μου όταν είσαι μικροπλοιοκτήτης αυτά τραβάς. Όταν είσαι ......μεγαλοκαρχαρίας τα βάζεις και τα βγάζεις όποτε κάνεις κέφι. Αυτή είναι η ισότητα που κυριαρχεί στην Ελλάδα. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## leo85

Μήπως είναι στον Πειραιά για τίποτε αγοραστές.....(λέω εγώ )

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μήπως είναι στον Πειραιά για τίποτε αγοραστές.....(λέω εγώ )


Πράγματι, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρίσκεται το καραβάκι,

IMG_0006.jpg
_15/11/2014_

αλλά να  το φέρανε από το Πέραμα στον Πειραιά μόνο και μόνο για να το δουν αγοραστές, δεν ακούγεται κάπως  παράξενο ??? Και εκεί που βρισκόταν, στο νέο και όμορφο ναυπηγείο  Σπανόπουλου του Περάματος, μια χαρά δεν μπορούσε να το δει όποιος ήθελε  ???

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στις 15 Μαΐου πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά του το Speed Cat 1 στη γραμμή Άγιος Κωνσταντίνος - Σκιάθος - Σκόπελος - Αλόννησος.

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια: http://www.speedcat.gr/deltarhoomicr...iotaalpha.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEED CAT 1 όπως λέει το AIS του, από τις 08/04 είναι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 14-03-2015 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

SPEED CAT 1 12 14-03-2015.jpg

----------


## despo

Απο αναβολή σε αναβολή πάει η δρομολόγηση του ταλαίπωρου αυτού πλοίου. Αρχικα είχαν πεί για 15/5, μετα φάνηκαν στο σύστημα κρατήσεων δρομολόγια απο 22/5, ενω τωρα εχουν εξαφανιστεί όλα ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, στη ράμπα που βγαίνουν. Δεν ξέρω αν το βγάλανε ή έμεινε ...εκεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξακολουθεί να παραμένει δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα αφού έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό μέχρι ανοικτά από την Αίγινα πιάνοντας έως 27,6 μίλια επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα. Για να δούμε........... τι θα δούμε!!!!!!!!
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

SPEED CAT 1 15 11-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα έκανε δοκιμαστικό, επέστρεψε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα και τώρα είναι ανοικτά από την Αίγινα με 27,1 μίλια ......και άγνωστο σε μένα προορισμό.

----------


## despo

Φαίνεται οτι οι δοκιμές ειναι σε ... καλο δρόμο, διότι επανεμφανίστηκαν τα δρομολόγια στο σύστημα κρατήσεων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο Πέραμα από σήμερα το μεσημέρι το .....βαπόρι, πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 (δίπλα στα αμφίπλωρα). Με δεδομένο ότι βρισκόταν επί μέρες δεμένο στον Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο εκτός δρομολογίων, πιθανότατα να μιλάμε για τέλος στην πολύ σύντομη (μετά από χρόνια) επαναδραστηριοποίηση του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι πηρε το αυτι μου για αργοσαρωνικο του χρονου

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος Γιώργος είναι τα πράγματα.
Εδώ το SPEED CAT 1 φωτογραφημένο στις 14-08-2015 από το Καματερό, στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει δέσει.

SPEED CAT 1 17 14-08-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEED CAT 1....... όσο μπορεί να φανεί στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια που το είδα σήμερα.

SPEED-CAT-1-19-11-12-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια, με άγνωστο το μέλλον του. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες άνοιξε και μία δύο φορές το AIS του......

IMG_0313.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/01/2016_

----------


## andria salamis

Δοκιμαστικό,και κατάπλους στον Πειραιά.

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## andria salamis

Να το δούμε και σε μια φώτο,μέσα στον Πειραιά,απο την βόλτα μου.

CSC_0151.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να συμπληρώσω ότι το καραβάκι έχει δέσει στα διακοσάρια στην ακτή Μιαούλη, στην πρύμη σχεδόν του HIGHSPEED 6. Και να το δούμε σε μία ακόμα σημερινή φωτό, όταν ξεκίναγε το πρωί από την Σαλαμίνα για το δοκιμαστικό του.

IMG_0083.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 24/02/2016_

----------


## despo

Χθες το απόγευμα την ώρα που πήγαινα για τα εγκαίνια του Ιονις, είχε μερικούς μηχανικούς και έκαναν δοκιμή στις μηχανές. Για να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει φέτος να ξεκινήσει και βέβαια να βγάλει όλη την περίοδο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες οτι το πλοίο απέκτησε για σινιάλο στο "φουγάρο" ένα Κ. Το αρχικό από το επίθετο του πλοιοκτήτη άραγε; Ξέρουμε σε ποιόν ανήκει;

----------


## despo

Κελεσίδης λέγεται ο πλοιοκτήτης και απ'ο,τι ξέρω έχει και αντιπροσωπεία αυτοκινήτων στην Γρ. Λαμπράκη στη Νίκαια.

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το πρωί 5-3-16 το είδα να αποπλέει,απο τον Πειραιά,πρέπει να ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια.
Καλή αρχή.

----------


## TOM

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά με βλαβη(οι επιβάτες λένε κάτι για προπελα).οι επιβάτες είναι γύρω στους 100 και τους στέλνουν στην hellenic στην οποία τους λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speed Cat 1 με τη βοήθεια του P/K Χρήστος XVII έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ, από την μεριά των αμφίπλωρων.

----------


## despo

Μακάρι να επισκευαστεί γρήγορα το πλοίο και να είναι βέβαια και στη συνέχεια αξιόπλοο, αφου καλά-καλά δεν πρόλαβε να το μάθει ο κόσμος, έπαθε ζημιά...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμπληρώνει μήνα σε ακινησία το καραβάκι στο Πέραμα, και μου φαίνεται πως κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να παρθεί μιά .....γενναία απόφαση για το μέλλον του. Είτε μία μεγάλη - εκ βάθρων επισκευή ή και αλλαγή στις μηχανές του, είτε απόσυρση. Τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια, κάθε σεζόν για κάπου δηλώνεται, για κάπου ετοιμάζεται, ταξιδεύει μία δύο εβδομάδες και μετά .....τα ίδια Παντελάκι μου, τα ίδια Παντελή μου !!!

IMG_0024.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/04/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ δεν έκανα .....τίποτε. :Highly Amused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από τετράμηνη απραξία στο Πέραμα (τέλη Μαρτίου είχε πάθει την βλάβη), το καραβάκι μετακινήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια. Με δεδομένη δε και την .....εκπνοή του Αλωνιστή, νομίζω ότι πλέον μπορούμε να ευχηθούμε "καλό χειμώνα" και "από χρόνου πάλι" !!!

----------


## zizou

Κι αυτό για πλειστηριασμό σύμφωνα με αυτό το κείμενο https://www.marinews.eu/?p=18620

----------


## Ellinis

Στα Αμπελάκια παραμένει δεμένο το μικρό καταμαράν που δεν κατάφερε να στεριώσει σε κάποια γραμμή. Παρατηρώ οτι πάνω από τη γέφυρα παραμένει το όνομα ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ, ίσως για να το προστατέψει από την κακοδαιμονία αλλά φευ...

IMG_3222.jpg IMG_3221.jpg

----------

